# Oven cooking smoked marinated pork spare ribs



## confused (Jul 7, 2006)

I have always up to now cooked raw spare ribs in the oven with barbeque sauce I concocted. I now have on hand some smoked marinated spare ribs that now won't be cooked on the barbeque and am not sure what to do with them. I have in mind putting them in a pan with a rack and a small amount of water then slow cooking them. I am open to better, easier and hopefully not so slow cooking receipes.


----------



## pckouris (Jul 7, 2006)

Do it the way you discribe! They will be worth the extra time and you will have tender ribs and save the nice smoked flavor!


----------

